

Why Oracle May Really Be Doomed This Time - mixmax
http://pandodaily.com/2012/02/11/why-oracle-may-really-be-doomed-this-time/

======
jordhy
In my opinion Oracle's moat is as strong as IBM's. In many cases Oracle powers
the backbone of major corporations. And, quite simple, it's very scary to
migrate those implementations. Even so, I think Oracle's biggest
disappointment to date (however bloated their ERPs, DBs and enterprise
systems) was the Sun Micro systems acquisition.

From that point onwards, it seems that Oracle is managing more than it can
cope with: simple Big Data systems, real-time data solutions for the web, ERPs
and even MySQL/Java/etc are evolving too slowly.

------
pragmatic
I really don't like Oracle software, we are forced to use it at work and it's
a horrible horrible mess...from the crusty Oracle database to the crappy
enterprise software it powers.

However, we pay a lot of money to Oracle. There are very few alternatives to
Oracle in our market (Telecom) with most vendors requiring an Oracle database.

I don't see us paying less money in the future...but I can dream.

